

Calling US Based Freelance Devs - startupstella

If you are interested in getting projects working with APIs, we are looking for more developers to join matchist (http://matchist.com/talent). You must be based in the US and you must have a professional portfolio to sign up.<p>matchist connects great developers with great projects. We currently have an influx of projects with API integrations.<p>(We havent figured out payments overseas yet [we're a startup] which is why it's limited to the US)
======
chanced
Clickable link: <http://matchist.com/talent>

